# Weighing my nutraburn dnp



## Faygo (Oct 5, 2021)

Alright so I received some 125mg capsules from nutraburn, so I decided to weigh them to be safe. They’re all coming out to be around 1g. I also tested capsules of other products and they were accurate to the dose on the bottle. I’ve done a ton of research on the stuff but I’ve literally never seen a post about this, and I don’t wanna be fucking around with Dnp. Thanks guys


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 5, 2021)

There's likely some filler material in there.  You should introduce yourself to everyone via a new thread.


----------



## Spear (Oct 5, 2021)

depends on the size of the cap, and how much can fit in there. Usually they will mix the product with something so that you can fill each cap.


----------



## Teslasoyboy (Oct 8, 2021)

Did you guys go through the website? It’s not working for me when I try to pay


----------



## HighHeater (Oct 9, 2021)

no sense in weighing powder inside. 99% of the time, its going to have some type of filler to help ensure the capsule is full and doesnt get crushed. unless you're getting the super small ones, you're going to have some filler. at that point, you just have to trust the supplier that they know what they are doing


----------



## Kraken (Oct 12, 2021)

Personally I prefer very small caps with no filler. Smaller is easier to swallow, and the lack of filler makes it possible to weigh it and see what the actual dose is. You can look up the weight of the caps easily. This is hard to find though, so instead find a reputable source.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 12, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Personally I prefer very small caps with no filler. Smaller is easier to swallow, and the lack of filler makes it possible to weigh it and see what the actual dose is. You can look up the weight of the caps easily. This is hard to find though, so instead find a reputable source.


That's everyone's preference.  However, the creation of this yellow gold is a relatively small market.  I don't believe any of the creators have high profile capsules making equipment.  If they did, the prices of their product would go up and be absorbed by us.  There's some benefit to the creator for using a specific cap size in ease of creation.  It's likely inconvenient to place a pure dose into a tiny capsule.  I've only used services of one creator, as I am satisfied with their services.  But based on research there are 3 entities services that I am likely to use.


----------



## Yano (Oct 12, 2021)

I've done a bit of research on this , do you mind if I ask is this crystal or powder ? Seems to make a difference in the purity and the way it's handled and I was wondering if there was any difference in its effectiveness , one form vs the other.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 12, 2021)

Yano said:


> I've done a bit of research on this , do you mind if I ask is this crystal or powder ? Seems to make a difference in the purity and the way it's handled and I was wondering if there was any difference in its effectiveness , one form vs the other.


I think it's powder.  Not quite sure.  I can tell you it works.  PM me if interested in my source.


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 12, 2021)

OP only posted the one time lol Surprised they even had an accurate milligram scale.

Yano, I haven't had or seen crystallized dnp in close to 15yrs. But it was preferred by me.


----------



## Yano (Oct 12, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> OP only posted the one time lol Surprised they even had an accurate milligram scale.
> 
> Yano, I haven't had or seen crystallized dnp in close to 15yrs. But it was preferred by me.


I've never messed with it just been doing research before I did. As far as fat loss , how does it stack up against sr9009 or 9011 ?


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 13, 2021)

Yano said:


> I've never messed with it just been doing research before I did. As far as fat loss , how does it stack up against sr9009 or 9011 ?


No clue, I've never messed with those, haven't even looked into what they are.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 13, 2021)

I heard Sr is only functional when it's injected.


----------



## Yano (Oct 13, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I heard Sr is only functional when it's injected.


yeah its got a shitty bioavailability


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 13, 2021)

Yano said:


> yeah its got a shitty bioavailability


Injecting daily for some weight/fat loss.  At that point it's less painful to just eat less.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 13, 2021)

Yano said:


> yeah its got a shitty bioavailability


@Yano , you previously mentioned a stroke.  I think you need to reason with the possible causes and what's currently being done to reduce chances of a reoccurrence, and then decide what weight loss helper is right for you.  I wouldn't recommend going with nothing because that's just boring.  

I feel like the yellow powder at relatively low doses should be safe.  It doesn't cause me jitters or shakiness.  Just a shit load of sweat.  At higher doses it causes you body temperature to increase more significantly.  That may trigger your heart to run as your body works to cool you off.

I'm not trying to sound like the old lady, but safety first brother.  We enjoy having you here!


----------



## queefcakes (Dec 5, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> Injecting daily for some weight/fat loss.  At that point it's less painful to just eat less.


IIRC the half life is only 4 hours too. I've run a brief cycle of an oral preparation and noticed no significant results from SR alone. No intention of pinning it but I'm curious to know the effects for those that have.


----------

